# Fallout New Vegas Save Editor



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2010)

I wrote this application to make it easier to modify S.P.E.C.I.A.L. traits and player level in save files.  It was a pain to do it manually.  Some very important notes:

-You can't edit the level of a character still in the tutorial.  The tutorial ends when you run far enough away from Goodsprings to get the "Edit Character" popup.  Once you finish that dialog, the level feature should unlock on future saves.
-You need .NET Framework 4.0 installed to use it.
-It backs up the selected save file everytime you click "Save" (the back up has .bak appended to the name).  If you save a game and try to open it in FNV and it behaves ackwardly (e.g. never stops loading).  Simply delete the modified save file and remove the ".bak" from the file name to restore your old save.
-I *do not recommend increasing your level status*.  I haven't tried this as there is no real reason to.  The reason why I allow you to modify the level is to lower your level which, the next time you gain XP, it forces you to level up again.  Keep in mind that you must use all 15 (or 17) skill points every time you level up.  You must space yourself out so that you will hit level 30 and still have the 15/17 points to spend otherwise you will get stuck in that dialog.
-Because it retrieves the name of the player from the file name, this software does not work on the autosave nor quicksave.

I tried to do as best as I can to make sure it cannot corrupt saves but there is a remote possiblity that it can.  If you want to be super-dooper careful, manually back up the save you intend to edit to a different directory prior to messing with it.  It can *only* damage a save file when clicking on "Save."


Have fun with it and if you have any suggestions, let me hear 'em. 


1.0.2 supports the 4 DLCs out now.
1.0.3 has bug fixes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2010)

HAX!


Sorry, this about the first time I've been able to shout that at someone and it be relevant.

Thanks for the tool will give it a whirl when I inevitably get new vegas. 

Surprised old FO3 programs don't work with vegas.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2010)

They changed the save header a bit (it's got "ENGLISH" in it for some reason XD).  I also had to change the file name handling because FNV omits all special characters (including - , ').  I would highly recommend not placing those characters in your name or extra spaces in the name because it might break the way it handles the filename.

Names I wouldn't recommend:

```
extra  space
Flippin' Mad
save, 1
save - 1
```
The game would save those as (respectively):

```
extra  space
Flippin  Mad
save  1
save   1
```
All of those are likely to mess it up. 


As always, I highly recommend manually backing up saves before tampering with them.


----------



## hinigashi (Oct 29, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for this! But question, you cant edit the S.P.E.C.I.A.L.S stats yet? like agility etc. just it lets me tamper with level but not those stats

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

your copy pasta is a bit fail, its level 30 in vegas, not 20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2010)

hinigashi said:


> Thanks for this! But question, you cant edit the S.P.E.C.I.A.L.S stats yet? like agility etc. just it lets me tamper with level but not those stats
> 
> Thanks


It's not finding the offset then.  I would recommend changing the player name via "shownamemenu."  The longer the better.  If you don't want to do that, zip the save up, upload it somewhere, and give me a link.  I will take a look at it.




Mussels said:


> your copy pasta is a bit fail, its level 30 in vegas, not 20


  All the saves I opened up had the max set at 30, unless I uploaded FO3SE by accident...

...that would also explain the above issue.


Edit: Uploaded.


----------



## hinigashi (Oct 29, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's not finding the offset then.  I would recommend changing the player name via "shownamemenu."  The longer the better.  If you don't want to do that, zip the save up, upload it somewhere, and give me a link.  I will take a look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the character is called danny, i can change the name again after, il try that! if not il send ya the file! Thanks again! good work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 29, 2010)

Danny should be long enough, go ahead and send it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All the saves I opened up had the max set at 30, unless I uploaded FO3SE by accident...
> 
> ...that would also explain the above issue.
> 
> ...









^ that is what i meant


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2010)

Ohhhh, I was checking the program code. XD

Yeah, copy and paste glitch. XD


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2010)

Sweet i'll check this out later Ford! I'm off to Costco with the woman!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 6, 2010)

I am stuck at level 30 so this editor will help. Thanks man.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 6, 2010)

*Update*
LOL It doesn't edit the experience points on my saves. Therefore I cannot level up after lowering my level.

Thanks for putting forth the effort though. I couldn't make an app like that myself. I have 0 experience in that line of work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2010)

You'd have to be at level 29 or less, unfortunately, because you'd instantly level up when you gain experience again...

But truth be told, I never searched for experience points in the save.  I make no promises I can make it editable but at least I can look.


Edit: I investigated it but I have good and bad news:
The Good News) I might be able to make it editable.
The Bad News) I increased the value to more than my character needed to level up (14301/14300) and it did not trigger the level-up sequence.
Conclusion) If I added it, there would still be no way, via save, to make your level 30 character level up. 


I think the only way to level up anymore is via console commands.  Mind you, you could use the save editor to drop down to say, level 25, load the save in the game, adjust your XP via console command.  Theoretically, you would get 5 level ups in a row right after you close the console.


----------



## shevek (Nov 18, 2010)

any way to add the ability to edit skill points?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, no.  I have searched and searched and searched and have come up blank for skill points in FO3 and FNV.  Sorry.

But, by lowering your level, you can artificially increase skill points by forcing more than 30 level-ups.


----------



## shevek (Nov 20, 2010)

have you tried contacting the folks that make that fo:nv xbox360 save editor?


----------



## grapedog (Dec 11, 2010)

It also doesn't work with the console command saves, which is what I normally use.  Had to let the game save it the way it likes to save it in order to open that save.  Was getting an invalid string input error, or something like that when I tried to load up a save used through the console save command.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2010)

shevek said:


> have you tried contacting the folks that make that fo:nv xbox360 save editor?


Nope.




grapedog said:


> It also doesn't work with the console command saves, which is what I normally use.  Had to let the game save it the way it likes to save it in order to open that save.  Was getting an invalid string input error, or something like that when I tried to load up a save used through the console save command.


Console saves probably change the file name.  It uses the file name (specifically, the player name) to locate data inside of the file.  I looked at making it so it doesn't care about file names but changing that would unfortunately break all the code in there.


----------



## axmaeefimblack (Aug 16, 2011)

*could you please make a youtube video*

if you do can you message DoGaxmaeefimblack on youtube with the video attached? it would really help alot. thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2011)

Huh?  Video of what?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2011)

i was wondering if he was a spam bot or something, but he only made that one weird post.


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 17, 2011)

I might be wrong, but can't you just do all of this with console commands ingame?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably.


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 17, 2011)

Crusader said:


> I might be wrong, but can't you just do all of this with console commands ingame?



You can, but it takes a really long time to type out all the commands and edit every single value. Believe me, I've tried it. Enabling all the skills takes around 20 minutes. :shadedshu


----------



## DCS78 (Aug 18, 2011)

FordGT90Concept -
I just realized that each DLC raises the level cap by 5. I wonder if you could add the same DLC check you had in the FO3 editor?! The one that will bump the max level slider.

Dead Money - cap 35
Honest Hearts - cap 40
Old World Blues - cap 45
Lonesome Road (upcoming) - cap 50


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't installed any DLCs yet so I can't test.  The original worked by searching for "BrokenSteel.esm" inside the save file.  I'm not sure if FNV has a similar tell-tale sign so I can't add it without thoroughly investigating it.  When I do install the DLCs, I'll look into adding it.


----------



## DCS78 (Aug 19, 2011)

Emailed you some added code that seems to be working.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2011)

Uploaded 1.0.2 which has DCS78's code for the DLCs.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## yami2ki (Aug 23, 2011)

Cool! Gonna try this out so I can jump into OWB on my new character.


----------



## Hobbner (Feb 21, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They changed the save header a bit (it's got "ENGLISH" in it for some reason XD).  I also had to change the file name handling because FNV omits all special characters (including - , ').  I would highly recommend not placing those characters in your name or extra spaces in the name because it might break the way it handles the filename.
> 
> Names I wouldn't recommend:
> 
> ...



I need help!
I have my save file on my PC, but how to I edit my traits and SPECIAL skills?
It won't let me save anything.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2014)

It's been so long since I even looked at this program...

If memory serves, it won't edit an autosave nor quicksave file.  It has to be a player save file because it gets the name of the player from the file name.

Edit: Also, you need to be far enough into the game where you have SPECIAL skills.


----------

